# separate working x-screens on monitor and connected tv

## piefke

he  :Wink: 

searched the whole forum for a way to get my monitor and tv working.

possibilities:

1. two xserver, switching between them with alt+f7 | alt+f8, only one at  the moment

2. one xserver, and a big screen over both output devices (xinerama,twinview etc)

cause i only want to use the tv-screen sometimes(looking videos with mplayer) and continue working on the monitor, both configurations were unacceptable.

this way explains the configuration for 2 seperate sessions.

let's start, open your XF86Config ..

add a second monitor:

```

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor[0]" #CRT

HorizSync 30-95

VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV

HorizSync 60

VertRefresh 30-150

EndSection

```

now add your tv-out-device:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Device[0]"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

        Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Identifier      "Device[1]"

        Screen 1

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite" #or S-VIDEO etc

        Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-G" #or NTSC etc

        Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

EndSection

```

and a second screen ..

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen[0]"

    Device      "Device[0]"

    Monitor     "Monitor[0]"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Device "Device[1]"

Identifier "Screen[1]"

Monitor "Monitor[1]"

DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "1024x768"

        EndSubSection   

EndSection

```

change your serverlayout:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

        Screen 0 "Screen[0]"

        Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

ok should work, start x, you will have a session of your windowmanager on your monitor,and a separate on your tv. by moving your cursor to the right side, you get into the second session.

programs can be easily opened, by:

DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer bla.avi

not really something new, but many people searched the forum for this configuration.  :Smile: 

hope i could help somebody.

piefke

----------

## _Nomad_

This is the BEST tutorial I ever read  :Very Happy: 

I've been looking for something like this for e very long time... 

Really good job...

----------

## _Nomad_

A nice extra feature is to add this entry in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/nameofyourchoice.desktop

```
[Desktop Entry]

Actions=PlayOnTV

Encoding=UTF-8

ServiceTypes=video/*

[Desktop Action PlayOnTV]

Exec=mplayer -display localhost:1 %F

Name=Play this movie on TV

Name[sv]=Spela upp film på TV

Icon=yast_tv
```

That way you get an extra item under actions in the menu when right clicking a video file (in konqueror that is)  :Laughing: 

----------

## piefke

i am not using kde or anything else starting with `k` except of the kernel, but your solution seems to be nice.  :Wink: 

also thx for your praise, i am glad to hear that this tutorial helped somebody.

----------

## theJPster

I've been doing this for ages on my PC but it never occured to me to make it a Tips 'n Tricks entry. D'oh. Good thinking!

Here's an old post of mine that describes this setup and mentions a few things about video (which I'll expand on here, so you don't have to view this link):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53082#317892

I found that on old versions of the driver you have to set the TV to "Screen 0" in the nVidia device section and "Screen 1" for the Monitor section. This DOES NOT change the 'screen' as far as X is concerned. :0.0 is still the monitor and :0.1 is still the TV. However it did seem to change a few things around when you run

```
xvinfo
```

I believe it switches the video blitter and the video overlay, so the TV gets the overlay and the monitor gets the blitter (you can't have overlay on both of them). Basically, it just seemed to stop videos tearing on my TV (but made them tear on the monitor instead).

I've also found that with TV Out enabled in this way, that when I switch back to the console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) I get a whole load of garbage. So, I made some scripts to start X with a different XF86Config (with TV Out disabled) for when I want to do some hardcore kernel work (which I use VCs for) instead of just enjoying my PC  :Smile:  But it means I can't boot with a graphical login  :Sad: 

JP

----------

## sr20seth

One thing I have found useful is putting the TV below the monitor (virtually of course).  That way you dont constantly go to the wrong screen.  With Enlightenment putting it below made me very happy.  I've been running this setup for quite a while, and it is good, but i didnt know i could pipe stuff to the TV.  I have been opening an extra eterm in the second screen.  THANKS!

----------

## NewBlackDak

Now the question is how you set up a seperate KB/mouse on each, so they're completely seperate.  I found an X patch a long time ago to do this, but haven't been able to find it again.

----------

## sr20seth

the patch your talking about is a horrible hack from what i understand... at that point you may as well setup a 2nd lowend machine, and remote X into the first box.

----------

## someguy

it is ? i think this is a good hack 1 it reduces the amount of computers that your "other" has to complain about 

2 go to 1.

----------

## sr20seth

 *someguy wrote:*   

> it is ? i think this is a good hack 1 it reduces the amount of computers that your "other" has to complain about 
> 
> 2 go to 1.

 

You misunderstood me.  The idea itself is great.  The implementation of the idea is a hack, because of the way the kernel handles consoles.

----------

## elabdel

hello

Thanks for this topic, it works very good and can run mplayer to my TV but only on root user, how do I do for running 

#DISPLAY=:0.1 gmplayer 

on simple user ?

----------

## Sastraxi

Thanks a lot for the guide!

I have XFCE running on [:0.0], and mythfrontend running on [:0.1] now. A quick question, how would mythfrontend get focus again after I click something in XFCE? Seems a pain to kill it and restart it every time I want to give it focus.

----------

## zurd

Hi, I was wondering after reading and testing this guide, if it is possible to get at the same time, on monitor[0], a graphic acceleration from the GFX card and on the monitor[1] (which is the TV) the fbdev driver for framebuffer with no graphic acceleration.

If it would be possible in any way, then I couldn't make it work! here's my error : 

WW) R128(0): Failed to set up write-combining range 0xe4000000,0x20000000 so it's complaining about my r128 driver from my ATI rage fury card, and, of course it's complaining about it, my TV doesn't like that, it wants the fbdev driver.

But then, even if I changed this r128 driver to fbdev, X would show but both my TV and my monitor will show the same thing at the same time, there is no multiple monitor as shown in this guide.  So what am I missing ?

Here's some parts of my XF86Config file :

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor[0]" #CRT

        HorizSync 30-74

        VertRefresh 40-160

        VendorName "Plug'n Play"

        ModelName "Relisys RE772"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV

        HorizSync 30-74

        VertRefresh 40-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Device[0]"

        Driver          "r128"

        #BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

        Screen 0

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Driver          "fbdev"

        Identifier      "Device[1]"

        Screen 1

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "S-VIDEO" #or S-VIDEO etc

        Option          "TVStandard" "NTSC" #or NTSC etc

        Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]"

        Option          "DPMS"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen[0]"

    Device      "Device[0]"

    Monitor     "Monitor[0]"

    DefaultDepth 16

   Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        Viewport 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Device "Device[1]"

        Identifier "Screen[1]"

        Monitor "Monitor[1]"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 16

                Modes "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen[0]"

    Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## cossie

Hi,

this is my config. Your Tutorial works fine. But now i have the Problem that a Program that runs automatic by starting my KDE (in this case licq) is seen at my TV, not on my Desktop. I cant also go with my Mouse onto my TV-Screen. No way in there. What can be the Problem? 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        # Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

  Gamma   0.75  0.75  0.75  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV

HorizSync 60

VertRefresh 30-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        #ChipSet    "GeForce4 Ti 4200"

        #Card       "nv GeForce4 Ti 4200"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Identifier      "Device[1]"

        Screen 1

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite" #or S-VIDEO etc

        Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-G" #or NTSC etc

        Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Device "Device[1]"

Identifier "Screen[1]"

Monitor "Monitor[1]"

DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

 Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## piefke

adjust the setting for your first device to:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

Screen 0

        #ChipSet    "GeForce4 Ti 4200"

        #Card       "nv GeForce4 Ti 4200"

EndSection 
```

----------

## tommy_haaland

commenting the BusID line on Device[0] gets me into gnome, but I still doesn't see anything on my TV. I wonder if the BusID on Device[1] is wrong...now I got BusID "PCI:0:30:0". This is the output from XFree86 :1 -scanpci -verbose

```
XFree86 :1 -scanpci -verbose

(0:0:0) unknown card (0x1043/0x80ac) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x01e0) from nVidia Corporation

(0:0:1) unknown card (0x10de/0x0c17) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x01eb) from nVidia Corporation

(0:0:2) unknown card (0x10de/0x0c17) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x01ee) from nVidia Corporation

(0:0:3) unknown card (0x10de/0x0c17) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x01ed) from nVidia Corporation

(0:0:4) unknown card (0x10de/0x0c17) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x01ec) from nVidia Corporation

(0:0:5) unknown card (0x10de/0x0c17) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x01ef) from nVidia Corporation

(0:1:0) unknown card (0x1043/0x80ad) using a nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge

(0:1:1) unknown card (0x1043/0x0c11) using a nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP)

(0:2:0) unknown card (0x1043/0x0c11) using a nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

(0:2:1) unknown card (0x1043/0x0c11) using a nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

(0:2:2) unknown card (0x1043/0x0c11) using a nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

(0:8:0) unknown chip (DeviceId 0x006c) from nVidia Corporation

(0:9:0) unknown card (0x1043/0x0c11) using a nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE

(0:30:0) Gammagraphx, Inc. card using a nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP

(1:8:0) unknown card (0x1102/0x8067) using a Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1

(1:8:1) unknown card (0x1102/0x0020) using a Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port

(1:9:0) unknown card (0x1799/0x5000) using a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

(2:0:0) unknown card (0x10b0/0x0431) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x0322) from nVidia Corporation

```

----------

## tommy_haaland

DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer -fs movie.avi gives me the following:

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

[vo_gl] Using 4 as slice_height (0 means image_height).

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

----------

## piefke

```
(2:0:0) unknown card (0x10b0/0x0431) using an unknown chip (DeviceId 0x0322) from nVidia Corporation
```

 seems to be your card.

but please tell me the content of /proc/pci.

----------

## tommy_haaland

Hi  :Smile: 

This is the contens of /proc/pci:

```
tux root # cat /proc/pci

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: PCI device 10de:01e0 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xdbffffff].

  Bus  0, device   0, function  1:

    RAM memory: PCI device 10de:01eb (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).

  Bus  0, device   0, function  2:

    RAM memory: PCI device 10de:01ee (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).

  Bus  0, device   0, function  3:

    RAM memory: PCI device 10de:01ed (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).

  Bus  0, device   0, function  4:

    RAM memory: PCI device 10de:01ec (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).

  Bus  0, device   0, function  5:

    RAM memory: PCI device 10de:01ef (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev 163).

  Bus  0, device   1, function  1:

    SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev 162).

      IRQ 23.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe81f].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  0:

    USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev 163).

      IRQ 20.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0001000 [0xe0001fff].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  1:

    USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2) (rev 163).

      IRQ 22.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0002000 [0xe0002fff].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  2:

    USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev 163).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0003000 [0xe00030ff].

  Bus  0, device   8, function  0:

    PCI bridge: PCI device 10de:006c (nVidia Corporation) (rev 163).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=2.

  Bus  0, device   9, function  0:

    IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev 162).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

      I/O at 0xf000 [0xf00f].

  Bus  0, device  30, function  0:

    PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev 162).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=10.

  Bus  1, device   8, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 10).

      IRQ 18.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=20.

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd01f].

  Bus  1, device   8, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 10).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd407].

  Bus  1, device   9, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 16).

      IRQ 17.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdf000000 [0xdf0000ff].

  Bus  2, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: PCI device 10de:0322 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 161).

      IRQ 19.

      Master Capable.  Latency=248.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdc000000 [0xdcffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].

```

----------

## piefke

```
Bus  2, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: PCI device 10de:0322 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 161).

      IRQ 19.

      Master Capable.  Latency=248.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdc000000 [0xdcffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].
```

you see PCI:2:0:0 is your BusID. therefore append 'BusID "PCI:2:0:0"' at each device definition.

----------

## tommy_haaland

Hi again   :Smile: 

Having BusID "PCI:2:0:0" won't even let me into gnome, the screen becomes black and I have to  manually reboot the computer. Commenting BusID on device[0], and having BusID "PCI:0:30:0" on device[1] makes me get into Gnome just fine, but I still don't see anything om my TV. However, when I look through /var/log/XFree86.0.log , I see this:

```

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

```

I tried alt + f6/f7 to change between displays, but nothing happened at all.

I can post my xf86config if wanted.

----------

## piefke

yes, XF86Config could be helpful, also append XFree86.0.log by using 'BusID "PCI:2:0:0"'  :Smile: 

----------

## tommy_haaland

This is my XF86Config, and with this config I get into gnome, but I cannot see anything on my TV. If I modify BusID to PCI:2:0:0 , I don't get into gnome, my screen gets black. I have tried so many possibilities now, and have concluded with that I only get into gnome with BusID "PCI:0:30:0".

```
# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "logiink"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "no"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option      "Resolution" "100"

 

#  Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor[0]"  #CRT

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV

HorizSync 60

VertRefresh 30-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Device[0]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    #BusID           "PCI:2:0:0" 

    Screen 0 

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Identifier      "Device[1]"

        Screen 1

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite"

        Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B" 

        Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]"

        BusID           "PCI:0:30:0" 

EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen[0]"

    Device      "Device[0]"

    Monitor     "Monitor[0]"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Device "Device[1]"

Identifier "Screen[1]"

Monitor "Monitor[1]"

DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "1024x768"

        EndSubSection   

EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0  "Screen[0]"

    Screen 1  "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]"

    

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## piefke

seems you tried to set the BusID to different values in each device. set both BusID ´s to "PCI:2:0:0" or as a second possibility report the happening by commenting out both BusID ´s.

one logfile would be really helpful.

PCI:0:30:0 makes no sense cause i couldn´t find a clue of this device in your system.

moreover give information about the used hardware (graphiccard, mainboard). according to the deviceid you are using a fx5200 but please correct me.

----------

## tommy_haaland

Setting both BusID's to "PCI:2:0:0", and I can't even go into gnome. The same if i comment out both BusID's.

My graphic card is a Gainward fx 5200 128mb. Main board is a asus a7n8x.

This is XFree86.0.log.old

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.4-wolk-2.3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 15 April 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 27 13:21:43 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device[0]"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen[1]" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[1]"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device[1]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "logiink"

(**) XKB: model: "logiink"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "no"

(**) XKB: layout: "no"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8067 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1799,5000 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 10b0,0431 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0322) rev 161, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdf0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWUnmapMem from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

----------

## piefke

try compiling agpgart into your kernel and add 'Option "NvAgp" "2" to each device section.

also i would update xfree86 to a newer version, or better to Xorg (emerge xorg-x11). moreover use a newer version of the nvidia-kernel. for using unstable software set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/make.conf.

----------

## dmitrio

I have copied this, with permission of piefke, to gentoo-wiki.com 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Separate_x-screens_on_Monitor_and_TV

If you see anything that should be added or changed, feel free to do so. 

Thank you for a great HOWTO.

----------

## Stanley56

Thanks for the tutorial.

It's great   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I've seem to had forgotten a few options, and now thanks to your turtorial it works.   :Very Happy: 

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stanley56

I have a problem with this configuration.  :Embarassed: 

It seams that when I use it, the computerscreen isn't refresht when in vc/x (Ctrl-Alt-F1 - F6) but on the tv-screen it is.  :Sad:  (When switching away and back to this console you can see the change on the computerscreen)

Is there a way this can be switched so that it refresches on the computerscreen but not on the tv-screen. (Can't read the output on the tv anyway) 

Here is my XF86Config: (if helpful)

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "qtronix"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Compaq V55 Monitor"

    HorizSync   31-60

    VertRefresh 47.5-125

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "mytv"

   HorizSync 30-50

   VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA Geforce 440 MX"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "mytvdevice"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    Screen 1

    Option          "TVOutFormat" "S-VIDEO"

    Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "mytv"

    BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA Geforce 440 MX"

    Monitor     "Compaq V55 Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Device"mytvdevice"

    Identifier "Screen tv"

    Monitor "mytv"

    DefaultDepth 16

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth 16

   Modes "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Screen 0 "Screen 1"

   Screen 1 "Screen tv" RightOf "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Any Idea's?

----------

## piefke

hmm, i would give a chance to a different nvidia-kernel ebuild or test this configuration with a composite cable.  :Smile: 

michael

----------

## Rikkert

Whoa! This is cool! Thanks man!

The only thing I have to get used to is when I move my mouse cursor too much to the right side it goed to the other screen. 

Wouldn't it be possible to switch between the screens with a key combo, or simply with the desktop switcher?

----------

## piefke

hotkeys are mainly part of the windowmanager.

but you can specify the screen outside the range of your mainscreen, so you couldn´t reach it by mouse (only displaying is possible). try this line:

```
Screen 1 "Screen[1]" Relative "Screen[0]" 1601 0
```

if you want to work inside the screen, you have to add the screen later, by using "nvtv" or something appropriate.

michael

----------

## khermans

I am having trouble getting this config working.  I am using an ATI Radeon 7000/VE (nv100) AGP card on an old AL440LX motherboard.  For some reason the RightOf xorg option seems to do nothing and any output to my TV over Composite or S-Video is garbled (wrong refresh rates?).  I have also tried using atitvout to config the device to no avail, even though it confirms the connection:

```

bash-2.05b# atitvout detect auto active tvout

CRT is attached.

TV is attached via S-Video.

CRT is active.

TV is active.

VBE call failed.

Maybe this command is not supported by your graphics adapter?

Did your parameters (if you specified some) really make sense?

Please try all other available commands before complaining!

```

Here's my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV

  HorizSync 60

  VertRefresh 30-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using lspci

    Screen 0

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Driver "radeon"

  Identifier "Device[1]"

  Screen 1

  Option "TVOutFormat" "S-VIDEO" #"Composite" or "S-VIDEO" etc

  Option "TVStandard" "NTSC" #or PAL, PAL-G, etc

  Option "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]"

  BusID "PCI:1:0:0" #adjust using lspci

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

  Device "Device[1]" 

  Identifier "Screen[1]" 

  Monitor "Monitor[1]" 

  DefaultDepth 24 

    SubSection "Display" 

      Depth 24

      Modes "1024x768"

    EndSubSection    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

 Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

      Screen 0 "Screen 1"

      Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen 1"

    

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Here's my lspci output:

```

bash-2.05b# lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

 

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

        Memory behind bridge: e8100000-e81fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f7ffffff

        Expansion ROM at 00009000 [disabled] [size=4K]

 

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

 

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        I/O ports at 1420 [size=16]

 

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1400 [size=32]

 

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

 

0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Linksys: Unknown device 0574

        Flags: bus master, fast Back2Back, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1000

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

 

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited RV100 QY [Sapphire Radeon VE 7000]

        Flags: bus master, stepping, fast Back2Back, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

        Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

Here's me trying to play a video on my TV decie:

```

ward@wardbox ~ $ DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer test.avi

MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

 

CPU: Intel Celeron Covington/Pentium II Deschutes,Tonga/Pentium II Xeon 333.5 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 32 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX

 

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/ward/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/ward/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/ward/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/ward/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Failed to open /dev/rtc: No such file or directory (it should be readable by the user.)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/ward/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

 

Playing test.avi.

AVI file format detected.

VIDEO:  [MJPG]  320x240  24bpp  20.000 fps  1429.5 kbps (174.5 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: MEncoder CVS-021222-18:26-2.95.4

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 16000->176400 (128.0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm:mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

VO XOverlay need a subdriver

[gl] Using 4 as slice height (0 means image height).

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.1)!

SDL: Initializing of SDL failed: No available video device.

svgalib: Cannot open /dev/svga

Is svgalib_helper module loaded?

```

Here's my kernel config:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=y

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Can anybody help me or figure out why this is broken?  I am running 2.6.8-r3 Gentoo Kernel.  Any help is appreciated, and possibly, I would pay someone to show me why this is failing and how to fix this and similar problems in the future!

Kristian Hermansen

----------

## viperlin

 :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral: 

worlds longest post???

khermans can you please use a link to a text file or something next time, saves load on the servers.... thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## piefke

that´s actually a nvidia driver configuration only. but probably i could help you. please add information if the tv-out is working while booting the pc. also append your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

piefke

----------

## t3nshi

as somebody said before, i have the same problem on my console at CTRL+ALT+F1..F6

I only see garbage there. Is there a possibility to avoid this, other than using different xorg.conf files? why does this happen anyway? 

thanks!

-tenshi

----------

## piefke

i suppose you are using a framebuffer. some cards have a problem finding the right vesa-mode when there is a connected tv. else try changing the nvidia-driver.

michael

----------

## t3nshi

 *piefke wrote:*   

> i suppose you are using a framebuffer. some cards have a problem finding the right vesa-mode when there is a connected tv. 

 

yes, i do. no solution for this case?

----------

## warthog

Just wanted to say THANKS for these instructions.  I was endlessly screwing around with my xorg.conf trying to get it to display on my TV in a nice way to no avail.  Then I followed your instructions and it works beautifully.  The setup actually integrates well with gnome 2.8 too.  (ie - the screen resolution dialog actually shows settings for two different screens as setup in the xorg.conf file -- go figure!)

Thanks!    :Smile: 

----------

## skunk

 *t3nshi wrote:*   

>  *piefke wrote:*   i suppose you are using a framebuffer. some cards have a problem finding the right vesa-mode when there is a connected tv.  
> 
> yes, i do. no solution for this case?

 

switch to vesafb-tng

with this configuration the only resolution that works on tv is 640x480 which causes that just the upper half part of the movie is displayed...

indeed i can easy get 800x600 working on tv with my previous "single screen" configuration.

below an extract of xorg's log:

```
...

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "IgnoreEDID" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "tv"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TVOutFormat" "Composite"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Forcing COMPOSITE video output

(**) NVIDIA(1): Ignoring EDIDs

(**) NVIDIA(1): ConnectedMonitor string: "tv"

(**) NVIDIA(1): TV Standard string: "PAL-B"

(--) NVIDIA(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(1): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 Go

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 03.11.01.44.b4

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are not supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(1): Using ConnectedMonitor string "TV-0"

(--) NVIDIA(1): Detected TV Encoder: Chrontel 7007

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device TV-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device TV-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(1): Display device TV-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not probing EDIDs.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(1): tv: Using hsync value of 60.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(1): tv: Using vrefresh range of 30.00-150.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(1): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

...

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

...

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Not using mode "512x384" (not a valid TV mode)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes for display device TV-0:

(**) NVIDIA(1):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(==) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (75, 75)

...
```

the same happens with 1024x768 resolution

thank you...

----------

## stonie

hi guys,

thanks for this great how-to piefke.

Everything is just working fine until I switch to the console,

then my system goes up in flames.

I have a geforce4 ti 4200 running with xorg 6.8.0-r1.

any ideas?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## piefke

thanks  :Smile: 

as already said try changing the nvidia-kernel driver or disable the framebuffer.

if this isn´t the reason, please post a more exact description.

little checklist:

monitor just in standby?

system reachable by ssh or other client?

keyboard reacts with light by pressing for example numlock?

blind typing "startx" and "enter" gets your x back?

<ctrl><alt><del> let you reboot?

by the moment i am using 

nvidia-kernel: 1.0.6111

the recent version locks my console up, too.

michael

----------

## mog

It may not make much sense, but my nVidia card only works in this setup if I use

```
BusID "PCI:3:0:0"
```

  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

anyways it works perfectly this way ... a _GREAT_ tut ... probably the best on TV-out I've seen so far

Just one little question ... why is dragging a window so slow and laggy in this mode?

----------

## mog

btw does anyone know how to find out if the monitor has blitter and the TV has overlay  :Question: 

also what does it matter  :Question: 

any explaination is appreciated   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlindSpy

THIS GUIDE ROCKS! thank you soooo much for this!

----------

## piefke

hey,

 *mog wrote:*   

> Just one little question ... why is dragging a window so slow and laggy in this mode?

 

1. your graphiccard isn´t powerful enough for displaying 2 screen

2- change the driver (my default-answer lol)

3. your windowmanager has probs with displaying 2 screens, just try another one (e.g. fluxbox)

4. take a look at your cpu load -> %mog> top

5. your windowmanager uses partly glx and this isn´t eneabled on the second screen

about overlay,blitter:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log should have an answer, if not emerge nvidia-settings  :Wink: 

----------

## BlindSpy

Its working great but I'm getting flickering like the tracking is off. I played with the horiz and ver sync (even tho it was verticle sync problem) but still - no luck. Looks ok in FB just not in X - any ideas?

----------

## stonie

ok went through your check list:

-locks up with both second monitor on or in standby.

-system is not reachable by ssh or anything else.

-keyboard leds don't react anymore upon pressing NUM Lock or SHIFT.

-typing anything doesn't do anything - system is totally frozen.

-ctrl-alt-del doesn't work anymore - only way too reboot is reset or pressing power button.

i am also using the nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111 but i had the same problem with the nvidia-kernel a version below. which card do you have. i have the feeling there might be a problem with the bios of the geforce 4 ti 4200...... (could that be?).

might it be adviseable to downgrade to a more recent nvidia-kernel version.

is there a way to tell x to not shutdown upon LOGOUT?

this is pretty frustrating, i followed your install with my media box (nvidia geforce fx 5200) and there were no such problems........

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## piefke

hey,

downgrading should help, but i could imagine that there are problems with several vendors (moreover disable glx while testing->uncomment     Load       "glx"

 in module section). i have only experience with msi-cards.  *Quote:*   

> is there a way to tell x to not shutdown upon LOGOUT? 

 how do you mean this?

thereover i got a message from TheCoop about a working tv-out with ati (ati mobility 9600 M10):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fglrx device section (this is for PAL, not sure about settings for NTSC)
> 
> ...

 

just modify your device section by this configuration, alter the setting about the device identifier in Section "Screen" and try it out. don´t blame me four exploding cards, a damaged system or something else.  :Wink: 

testers: tell me what options are not really necessary (e.g.FSAA)?

thanks, piefke

----------

## stonie

Hiho,

thnx for your reply. 

By not shutting down during log- off, i meant that even when i logout the system hangs. I think this happens because the x-server is reinitialized. If there would be a way to tell x not to shut down and then start again, i could at least switch users without having to restart the system  :Wink: 

and one more question. do you think downgrading the nvidia drivers only could solve the problem or would i also have to downgrade to xfree 4.3.99 again......

by the way, my nvidia card is also a msi card......

i will try your proposals and report back 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ecogt

i have the same problem as stonie... does anyone know how to solve this yet?

----------

## ecogt

i upgraded to the masked version 1.0.6629 and now it seems to work perfektly...

----------

## poOoch

Hi, i've got also this problem. It's a GeForce4 Ti4200 by Asus. It seems it's a problem with only these Ti4200 cards. Don't know how to solve this. 

I've experienced this with kernels newer than 2.6.5.

A combination of actual kernel, xorg-x11, nvidia-kernel and piefkes xorg.conf results in a freeze when logging out or changing to a tty. TV-Out works fine but having to do a hard reset when exiting X is not acceptable. 

I think it's a kernel fault because it's working with an old 2.6.5-gentoo kernel.

Perhaps anyone will find a solution (I hope so  :Smile:  )

cheers

----------

## ecogt

i updraded the nvidia driver to 1.0.6629... it worked fine to shutdown once but then the next time i tried it just went black again...

----------

## elpollodiablo

what about switching back to the classic console with CTRL+ALT+F1??? My screen is "scrambled" like the eggs   :Very Happy: 

Is this gonna be fixed? Maybe, my question shold be: is the mess caused by the drivers / Xorg or what?

ps: the howto is great!

----------

## a_m_28

Hallo all,

I've followed your HOWTO and it works, but unfortunatly my system will freeze on logout or change to a vty as described by my previous posters.

I have a GeForce Ti 4200 here. Kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 with nvidia-kernel 1.0.7167. The same problems occured with nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r4.

Does anyone have a solution to this problem? 

BTW, is there a way to make an overscan picture of the tvout? Currently I have black borders around the tv picture on the left/right/up/down of the screen.

Thanx in advance

----------

## BRuM

I tryed to enable tv-out on my nVidia FX 5700. I did like the guys from Wiki propused

- http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Separate_x-screens_on_Monitor_and_TV.

Anyway my TV is still black. Here's my configs.

 :: xorg.conf :: dmesg :: Xorg.0.log

```

media-video/nvidia-glx

Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r6

Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r6

Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

License:     NVIDIA

media-video/nvidia-kernel

Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r4

Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r4

Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

License:     NVIDIA

```

----------

## piefke

from your log:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(1): The requested configuration of display devices is not
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(1):      supported in the hardware.

 

Try commenting out the BusID in both devices. Same for the ConnectedMonitor option. if this works not, set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/make.conf and update the nvidia-driver to a newer version.

----------

## gaminggeek

I can't get this to work  :Sad: 

this is my xorg config file 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        #Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        #Screen      0  "Philips Brilliance 17A" 0 0

        Identifier  "Simple Layout"

        Screen 0 "Philips Brilliance 17A"

        Screen 1 "TV"

        InputDevice    "Microsoft Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Genius Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#Modeline "1280x1024" 129.36 1280 1320 1392 1600 1024 1026 1030 1078  # 129 MHz, 80.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Genius Keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Microsoft Mouse"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "evdev"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 7 6"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/event1"

    Option "Buttons" "7"

    Option "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0" 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions"

   Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

       HorizSync 16.250

       VertRefresh 50

       Identifier      "TV 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Philips Brilliance 17A"

    ModelName      "Generated by Another Modeline Calculator"

    HorizSync      50-82

    VertRefresh    50-120

    # Default modes

    Modeline  "320x240"   26.25  320  344  376  424  240  241  244  258 doublescan  #  26.25 MHz,  61.92 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "400x300"   41.42  400  432  472  536  300  301  304  322 doublescan  #  41.42 MHz,  77.28 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "416x312"   44.38  416  448  488  552  312  313  316  335 doublescan  #  44.38 MHz,  80.40 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "512x384"   55.10  512  544  592  672  384  385  388  411 doublescan  #  55.10 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  99.76 Hz

    Modeline  "576x432"   42.13  576  616  672  760  432  433  436  462             #  42.13 MHz,  55.44 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "640x480"   52.20  640  688  752  848  480  481  484  513 doublescan  #  52.20 MHz,  61.56 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "720x540"   65.80  720  768  840  952  540  541  544  576             #  65.80 MHz,  69.12 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "768x576"   74.98  768  824  904 1016  576  577  580  615             #  74.98 MHz,  73.80 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "800x600"   81.10  800  856  936 1056  600  601  604  640 doublescan  #  81.10 MHz,  76.80 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "832x624"   87.46  832  888  968 1096  624  625  628  665             #  87.46 MHz,  79.80 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "896x672"   97.09  896  960 1048 1184  672  673  676  716             #  97.09 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 114.53 Hz

    Modeline  "928x696"  100.37  928  992 1088 1224  696  697  700  742             # 100.37 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 110.51 Hz

    Modeline  "960x720"  103.65  960 1024 1120 1264  720  721  724  767             # 103.65 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 106.91 Hz

    Modeline "1024x768"  110.86 1024 1096 1200 1352  768  769  772  818             # 110.86 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 100.24 Hz

    Modeline "1152x864"  124.64 1152 1232 1344 1520  864  865  868  920             # 124.64 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  89.13 Hz

    Modeline "1280x960"  138.42 1280 1368 1496 1688  960  961  964 1022             # 138.42 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  80.23 Hz

    Modeline "1360x1020" 147.60 1360 1456 1592 1800 1020 1021 1024 1085             # 147.60 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  75.58 Hz

    Modeline "1400x1050" 151.54 1400 1496 1640 1848 1050 1051 1054 1117             # 151.54 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  73.41 Hz

    Modeline "1600x1200" 173.18 1600 1712 1872 2112 1200 1201 1204 1276             # 173.18 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  64.26 Hz

    Modeline "1792x1344" 194.18 1792 1920 2096 2368 1344 1345 1348 1429             # 194.18 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  57.38 Hz

    Modeline "1856x1392" 200.74 1856 1984 2168 2448 1392 1393 1396 1480             # 200.74 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  55.41 Hz

    Modeline "1920x1440" 207.95 1920 2056 2248 2536 1440 1441 1444 1530             # 207.95 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  53.59 Hz

    Modeline "2048x1536" 221.73 2048 2192 2400 2704 1536 1537 1540 1632             # 221.73 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  50.25 Hz

EndSection 

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

         Option     "DigitalVibrance"           "60"

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

         Option     "HWcursor"                  "true"

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

         Option     "IgnoreEDID"                "true"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

         Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          "CRT-1"

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         "CRT-0, CRT-1"

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  "true"

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       "Clone"

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    "30-75"

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  "50-60"

        #Option     "MetaModes"       "1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600"

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         "false"

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        Option      "Coolbits"                  "1"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 "50-70"

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               "50-120"

        Identifier  "GeForce FX 5600XT"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce FX 5600XT"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device" 

      Identifier  "Card_tv"

      Driver      "nvidia"

      BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"  

      Option      "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

      Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-I"

      Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Philips Brilliance 17A"

        Device     "GeForce FX 5600XT"

       #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        Option      "Coolbits"                  "1"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 "50-70"

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               "50-120"

        Identifier  "GeForce FX 5600XT"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce FX 5600XT"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device" 

      Identifier  "Card_tv"

      Driver      "nvidia"

      BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"  

      Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

      Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-I"

      Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Philips Brilliance 17A"

        Device     "GeForce FX 5600XT"

        Monitor    "Philips Brilliance 17A"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

                Viewport 0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

      Identifier "TV"

      Device     "Card_tv"

      Monitor    "TV"

      DefaultDepth 16

       SubSection "Display"

              Depth     16

              Modes "320x240"

       EndSubSection

EndSection

```

and my log file:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/cbb:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux cbb 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #2 Fri Jun 17 16:10:09 NZST 2005 i686

Build Date: 01 April 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 19 16:13:08 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Philips Brilliance 17A" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Philips Brilliance 17A"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce FX 5600XT"

(**) |-->Screen "TV" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "tv"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card_tv"

(**) |-->Input Device "Microsoft Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Genius Keyboard"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/10

0dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 ca(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0314 card 1043,814a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0203 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfbf00000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe3e00000 - 0xf3dfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5600SE rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf4000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xf3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

rd 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0314 card 1043,814a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0203 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfbf00000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe3e00000 - 0xf3dfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5600SE rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf4000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xf3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7664

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7664

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7664  Wed May 25 10:50:05 PDT 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) NVIDIA: More than one matching Device section for instances

        (BusID: PCI:2:0:0) found: Card_tv

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DigitalVibrance" "60"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "CRT-1"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5600XT

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.66.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using ConnectedMonitor string "CRT-1"

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: maximum pixel clock: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Digital Vibrance for display 0 set to 60

(II) NVIDIA(0): Philips Brilliance 17A: Using hsync range of 50.00-82.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Philips Brilliance 17A: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1360x1020" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768": 110.9 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 100.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 81.1 MHz, 76.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "640x480": 52.2 MHz, 61.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x960": 138.4 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 80.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1152x864": 124.6 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 89.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "960x720": 103.7 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 106.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "928x696": 100.4 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 110.5 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "896x672": 97.1 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 114.5 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "832x624": 87.5 MHz, 79.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "768x576": 75.0 MHz, 73.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "720x540": 65.8 MHz, 69.1 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "576x432": 42.1 MHz, 55.4 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "512x384": 55.1 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 99.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "416x312": 44.4 MHz, 80.4 kHz, 120.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "400x300": 41.4 MHz, 77.3 kHz, 120.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "320x240": 26.2 MHz, 61.9 kHz, 120.0 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "evdev"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Protocol: evdev

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) Microsoft Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 7 6"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 7 and 6

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Buttons: 7

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Genius Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Genius Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Genius Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "evdev"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Protocol: evdev

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) Microsoft Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 7 6"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 7 and 6

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Buttons: 7

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Genius Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Genius Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Genius Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Genius Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Genius Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Genius Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(**) Option "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0"

```

PS sorry for reopening an old thread

----------

## piefke

hey,

you have two devices with the same identifier "card_tv".

Xorg doesn't know which to choose and jumps over this section.

piefke

----------

## gaminggeek

oh cool I will have a look now and report back if it works..

----------

## gaminggeek

Still having the same problem

new Xorg config

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   #Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   #Screen      0  "Philips Brilliance 17A" 0 0

   Identifier  "Simple Layout"

        Screen 0 "Philips Brilliance 17A"

        Screen 1 "TV-screen" Below "Philips Brilliance 17A"

   InputDevice    "Microsoft Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Genius Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#Modeline "1280x1024" 129.36 1280 1320 1392 1600 1024 1026 1030 1078  # 129 MHz, 80.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Genius Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Microsoft Mouse"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "evdev"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 7 6"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/event1"

    Option "Buttons" "7"

    Option "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0" 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions"

   Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

       Identifier      "TV-monitor"

       HorizSync 16.250

       VertRefresh 50

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Philips Brilliance 17A"

    ModelName      "Generated by Another Modeline Calculator"

    HorizSync      50-82

    VertRefresh    50-120

    # Default modes

    Modeline  "320x240"   26.25  320  344  376  424  240  241  244  258 doublescan  #  26.25 MHz,  61.92 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "400x300"   41.42  400  432  472  536  300  301  304  322 doublescan  #  41.42 MHz,  77.28 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "416x312"   44.38  416  448  488  552  312  313  316  335 doublescan  #  44.38 MHz,  80.40 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "512x384"   55.10  512  544  592  672  384  385  388  411 doublescan  #  55.10 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  99.76 Hz

    Modeline  "576x432"   42.13  576  616  672  760  432  433  436  462             #  42.13 MHz,  55.44 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "640x480"   52.20  640  688  752  848  480  481  484  513 doublescan  #  52.20 MHz,  61.56 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "720x540"   65.80  720  768  840  952  540  541  544  576             #  65.80 MHz,  69.12 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "768x576"   74.98  768  824  904 1016  576  577  580  615             #  74.98 MHz,  73.80 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "800x600"   81.10  800  856  936 1056  600  601  604  640 doublescan  #  81.10 MHz,  76.80 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "832x624"   87.46  832  888  968 1096  624  625  628  665             #  87.46 MHz,  79.80 kHz, 120.00 Hz

    Modeline  "896x672"   97.09  896  960 1048 1184  672  673  676  716             #  97.09 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 114.53 Hz

    Modeline  "928x696"  100.37  928  992 1088 1224  696  697  700  742             # 100.37 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 110.51 Hz

    Modeline  "960x720"  103.65  960 1024 1120 1264  720  721  724  767             # 103.65 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 106.91 Hz

    Modeline "1024x768"  110.86 1024 1096 1200 1352  768  769  772  818             # 110.86 MHz,  82.00 kHz, 100.24 Hz

    Modeline "1152x864"  124.64 1152 1232 1344 1520  864  865  868  920             # 124.64 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  89.13 Hz

    Modeline "1280x960"  138.42 1280 1368 1496 1688  960  961  964 1022             # 138.42 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  80.23 Hz

    Modeline "1360x1020" 147.60 1360 1456 1592 1800 1020 1021 1024 1085             # 147.60 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  75.58 Hz

    Modeline "1400x1050" 151.54 1400 1496 1640 1848 1050 1051 1054 1117             # 151.54 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  73.41 Hz

    Modeline "1600x1200" 173.18 1600 1712 1872 2112 1200 1201 1204 1276             # 173.18 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  64.26 Hz

    Modeline "1792x1344" 194.18 1792 1920 2096 2368 1344 1345 1348 1429             # 194.18 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  57.38 Hz

    Modeline "1856x1392" 200.74 1856 1984 2168 2448 1392 1393 1396 1480             # 200.74 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  55.41 Hz

    Modeline "1920x1440" 207.95 1920 2056 2248 2536 1440 1441 1444 1530             # 207.95 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  53.59 Hz

    Modeline "2048x1536" 221.73 2048 2192 2400 2704 1536 1537 1540 1632             # 221.73 MHz,  82.00 kHz,  50.25 Hz

EndSection 

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

         Option     "DigitalVibrance"       "80"

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

         Option     "HWcursor"              "true"

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

         Option     "IgnoreEDID"            "true"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

         Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      "CRT-1"

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     "CRT-0, CRT-1"

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

         Option     "RenderAccel"           "true"

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              "true"

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    "Clone"

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    "30-75"

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    "50-60"

        #Option     "MetaModes"       "1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600"

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     "false"

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

   Option      "Coolbits"         "1"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        #Option     "HorizSync"             "50-70"

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           "50-120"

   Identifier  "GeForce FX 5600XT"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce FX 5600XT"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device" 

      Identifier  "TV-device"

      Driver      "nvidia"

#      BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"  

      Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

      Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-I"

      Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV-monitor"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Philips Brilliance 17A"

   Device     "GeForce FX 5600XT"

   Monitor    "Philips Brilliance 17A"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

      Viewport 0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

      Identifier "TV-screen"

      Device     "TV-device"

      Monitor    "TV-monitor"

      DefaultDepth 24

       SubSection "Display"

              Depth     24

              Modes "320x240"

       EndSubSection

EndSection

```

and the new log file:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/cbb:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux cbb 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #2 Fri Jun 17 16:10:09 NZST 2005 i686

Build Date: 01 April 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 19 23:03:09 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Philips Brilliance 17A" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Philips Brilliance 17A"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce FX 5600XT"

(**) |-->Screen "TV-screen" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "TV-monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "TV-device"

(**) |-->Input Device "Microsoft Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Genius Keyboard"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80c0 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,80ad rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0314 card 1043,814a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0203 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfbf00000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3e00000 - 0xf3dfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5600SE rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf4000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xf3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7664

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7664

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7664  Wed May 25 10:50:05 PDT 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) NVIDIA: More than one matching Device section found: TV-device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DigitalVibrance" "80"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "CRT-1"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5600XT

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.66.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using ConnectedMonitor string "CRT-1"

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: maximum pixel clock: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Digital Vibrance for display 0 set to 80

(II) NVIDIA(0): Philips Brilliance 17A: Using hsync range of 50.00-82.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Philips Brilliance 17A: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1360x1020" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768": 110.9 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 100.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "800x600": 81.1 MHz, 76.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "640x480": 52.2 MHz, 61.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x960": 138.4 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 80.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1152x864": 124.6 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 89.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "960x720": 103.7 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 106.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "928x696": 100.4 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 110.5 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "896x672": 97.1 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 114.5 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "832x624": 87.5 MHz, 79.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "768x576": 75.0 MHz, 73.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "720x540": 65.8 MHz, 69.1 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "576x432": 42.1 MHz, 55.4 kHz, 120.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "512x384": 55.1 MHz, 82.0 kHz, 99.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "416x312": 44.4 MHz, 80.4 kHz, 120.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "400x300": 41.4 MHz, 77.3 kHz, 120.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "320x240": 26.2 MHz, 61.9 kHz, 120.0 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe700fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe900fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "evdev"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Protocol: evdev

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) Microsoft Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 7 6"

(**) Microsoft Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 7 and 6

(**) Microsoft Mouse: Buttons: 7

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Genius Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Genius Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Genius Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Genius Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Genius Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Genius Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(**) Option "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

```

This is driving me insane  :Mad: 

----------

## piefke

The Bus-ID option in the Device section is for both devices mandatory. So add one to your TV-Out device. Also you have to include the screen 

option in the device section as seen in my sample config.

----------

## gaminggeek

Now I am getting this error

```

cbb root # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) NVIDIA(1): The requested configuration of display devices is not

(EE) NVIDIA(1):      supported in the hardware.

cbb root # 

```

this is realy driving me insane  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## franky999

My TV screen just stays black., but when I do something like:

```
$ DISPLAY=:0.1 gvim
```

the application runs fine, and it doesn't report any errors about the display not existing. I tried multiple combinations of different TVOutFormat and TVStandard settings, but it didn't work (when I set the TVOutFormat to "SVIDEO" and the TVStandard to one of the PALs, I can see a distorted nVidia logo on my TV when X starts, but after that it just stays black again [besides some distortion]).

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "logiciink"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us_intl"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LG Flatron 795FT Plus"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

# DisplaySize gives the width and height, in millimetres, of the picture

# area  of  the  monitor.  If given this is used to calculate the

# horizontal and vertical pitch (DPI) of the screen.

    DisplaySize 325 243

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Samsung Hitron Black"

    HorizSync 60

    VertRefresh 30-150

    DisplaySize 400 300

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce 440 MX"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

    #Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce 440 MX TVOUT"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "Composite"

    Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "Samsung Hitron Black"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen   1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Monitor"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce 440 MX"

    Monitor     "LG Flatron 795FT Plus"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "TV"

    Device   "NVIDIA GeForce 440 MX TVOUT"

    Monitor   "Samsung Hitron Black"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

       Depth    24

   Modes    "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen 0 "Monitor"

    Screen 1 "TV" Below "Monitor"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

Edit: I originally also wanted to append the log to this post, but it's too long. I'll upload the log and the config file to my server as soon as its up.

----------

## Ricky

Oddly enough, I can start X with the just the TV, but it doesn't seem to work on the TV with both screens going.  Here's my xorg conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "dri"

    Load   "vbe"

    # TV In

#    Load  "theatre"

#    Load  "theatre_detect"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-gentium/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"        "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier    "Sony SDM-HX73"

    HorizSync   28-80

    VertRefresh   48-75

    DisplaySize   340 272

    Option   "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "TV"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 40.0

        VertRefresh  60

        Modeline "800x600" 40.00 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# AGP ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon 9000:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon"

    Driver      "radeon"

#    VideoRam    65536

    BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

    Option   "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option   "AGPMode"  "4"

    Option   "AGPFastWrite" "True"

    Option   "backingstore" "True"

#    Option   "ColorTiling" "False"

    Option   "DRI" "True"

    Option   "EnablePageFlip"  "False"

    Option   "EnableDepthMoves" "True"

    Option   "MonitorLayout" "TMDS, CRT"

    Option   "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon TV Out"

    Driver      "radeon"

#    VideoRam    65536

#    BusID       "PCI:1:5:1"

#    Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option      "AGPMode"  "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "True"

#    Option      "backingstore" "True"

#    Option     "ColorTiling" "False"

    Option      "DRI" "True"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"  "False"

#    Option      "EnableDepthMoves" "True"

    Option      "MonitorLayout" "NONE, CRT"

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"

    Option   "TVOutput" "NTSC"

    Option   "IgnoreEDID" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Main Screen"

    Device      "ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon"

    Monitor   "Sony SDM-HX73"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Television"

        Device     "ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon TV Out"

        Monitor "TV"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Default Layout"

    Screen 0 "Main Screen"

    Screen 1 "Television" LeftOf "Main Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "AIGLX" "True"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Single"

    Screen "Main Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "SingleCard"

    Option "AIGLX" "True"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "TVOnly"

    Screen "Television"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite"   "Enable"

    Option "RENDER"   "Enable"

EndSection
```

Any suggestions?

----------

